# Lyft is a big scam



## Mack180 (Aug 17, 2017)

Lyft screw us up all the time, they still have surge price but just keep it all.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Welcome to UP.net.
Yes, Lyft is a scam only slightly worse than Uber but they probably don't steal tips.

Rider probably lied about the tip. Happens all the time. "I'll tip you in the app!" is like "The check is in the mail!"
Lyft would have legal problems for keeping tips. I doubt they would risk it. More likely that the rider is a liar.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> Yes, Lyft is a scam only slightly worse than Uber but they probably don't steal tips.
> 
> Rider probably lied about the tip. Happens all the time. "I'll tip you in the ap!" is like "The check is in the mail!"
> Lyft would have legal problems for keeping tips. I doubt they would risk it. More likely that the rider is a liar.


Riders lie? Nah!
Lyft doesn't keep tips? Nah!
Hey, I've swamp land in Arizona...very cheap! I'll take a tip in ap (sic) for it!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mack180 said:


> Lyft screw us up all the time, they still have surge price but just keep it all.


They don't show pax side of the $$$ amount paid, in the app
Certain pax's will get a sudden surge, and mostly those are non professional pax's, not the regular pax who knows how to handle the pricing surge. App can detect pax behavior and it knows how to target those pax's.
A regular 20$ run can jump to 25$, if the pax is not a pro. Driver might ( might&#128513get slight jump in the per mile part of the $$$ and base fare.&#128513;
Airport runs prime targets for these sudden surge&#128513;
Sometimes,If the pax tips before you close your ride, it will appear 24 hours later in your app. Original part of the $$$ comes from lyft to your account, right away, the non tip part( if the pax tips before you end your ride )
App is just calculating distance, time, base fare, it does not know pax tipped( if the pax tipped before you end the ride)
Fact is, what pax pays and Lyft charges is none of my business&#129322; I know what I signed up for. If they want to pass along the surge, I would accept it&#128513;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mack180 said:


> Lyft screw us up all the time, they still have surge price but just keep it all.


This is what Lyft is best known for but JSYK....you'll get screwed twice as often if you chase surge because.,,.
Surge is dead & what passes for surge now is an insult.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Next time, ask for cash tips.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh boy! Let me tell you about these thieves. I had driven 10 minutes 5.4 miles and I was literally less than a mile away from arriving when... SURPRISE! Sorry your ride with blah blah has been canceled. No record of the trip or cancellation fee. When I inquired about it, they gave me a shitty generic response. The ride was assigned to another driver closer to the passenger, in that case you don’t get a cancellation fee. They pretend to be better than Uber but are far worse!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Mack180 said:


> Lyft screw us up all the time, they still have surge price but just keep it all.


Some riders lie all the time to get a 5 star rating from you. Pretty silly if you ask me. I usually give 5 stars, no need to lie


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mack180 said:


> Lyft screw us up all the time, they still have surge price but just keep it all.


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> Yes, Lyft is a scam only slightly worse than Uber but they probably don't steal tips.
> 
> Rider probably lied about the tip. Happens all the time. "I'll tip you in the app!" is like "The check is in the mail!"
> Lyft would have legal problems for keeping tips. I doubt they would risk it. More likely that the rider is a liar.


ALL of these gig tech companies steal tips. Anyone saying otherwise is ignorant or shilling.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I generally do not down rate for pax that don't tip, but I DO knock off some stars for anyone promising to "Get you in the app" or anything remotely similar.

I've kept track. 90% of pax that make this promise are liars. Or, Uber/Lyft are stealing. Either way, not a Five Star experience.

That's why I have a sign with alternative eletronic methods, like Venmo, Zelle, PayPal, etc. along with an explanation why (i.e., U/L steals).

If you think Lyft is bad now for plundering tips, wait until they steal a $50 to $200 cleanup fee from you.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> I generally do not down rate for pax that don't tip, but I DO knock off some stars for anyone promising to "Get you in the app" or anything remotely similar.
> 
> I've kept track. 90% of pax that make this promise are liars. Or, Uber/Lyft are stealing. Either way, not a Five Star experience.
> 
> ...


Had a 1st over holiday about 300 pounds of luggage in & out 5 pax family traveling for holiday

Get all bags out do my make sure you still got anything he's been sitting there wallet open looking like it's porno playing in it like I can get you in the app now right, so instantly knew I was going to 1 star his 5 star account & said whatever's easiest for ya, the porno instantly went off I mean wallet closed, got in did my ended trip with the 1 star and never did get a tip

Just don't understand that technique like why u gotta lie just to lie but I've also found 90% who play the I'll get you in the app are pathetic liars


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2020)

Once you drive Lyft for sometime you're learn the tricks to not give Lyft as much company revenue vs to keeping the driver's margin high. This is the Lyft driver's game now without surge pricing.

Selectively pick your passenger based on the fundamentals of what you learned in different regions. As I said before, it's all about analytics.

Here a few pointers:
- Never drive more than 10 mins to the pickup location, chances there will cancel or the total payout will not be worth the time spent.
- Once you get to the pickup location, keep the door lock until you see why the destination is. Over 15 miles ride is not going to payout the ride without surge pricing or different regions have lower per mile rate which you'll be stuck there
-Once you pick a shared passenger, cancelled on all afterward apart of the shared ride. From there on out you won't get additional pick charges, only time&mileage which will not payout.

I wouldn't try to care that much about the percentage of cancelled ride. I've never been deactivated and the passenger could care less. In all logic, the more drivers Lyft threatens to deactivate would bring down their revenue and less revenue means failure to get to investors promises of them being profitable.

Either way drivers have to rebel against the ride-sharing companies. Neither of them are even close to profitability and one of them is going to fold on bankruptcy and the other will rake up passenger fares and more be more supplement in wages to the drivers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Once you drive Lyft for sometime you're learn the tricks to not give Lyft as much company revenue vs to keeping the driver's margin high. This is the Lyft driver's game now without surge pricing.
> 
> Selectively pick your passenger based on the fundamentals of what you learned in different regions. As I said before, it's all about analytics.
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't try to care that much about the percentage of cancelled ride. I've never been deactivated and the passenger could care less. In all logic, the more drivers Lyft threatens to deactivate would bring down their revenue and less revenue means failure to get to investors promises of them being profitable.


Cancel too often and you will eventually be deactivated. Now if that matters not then cancel away.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I had my mind completely blown on Uber today. Drunk college kid spent the whole ride talking about how people that don't tip are assholes and he was definitely going to tip me in the app. Yeah.. Right.. And he did!


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> but they probably don't steal tips.


I am sure Lyft does not outright steal tips but somehow Lyft does make money on tips (maybe double dipping the expense and payout on their corporate taxes). Why else would Lyft give me bonus points on tips I receive?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> Yes, Lyft is a scam only slightly worse than Uber but they probably don't steal tips.


They do. Over the years I had passengers show me on their phone that they're tipping me and it never showed up on my earnings. When I asked Lyft about it, their response was "we have no records of it ". This happened multiple times over the past 5+ years.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Syn said:


> They do. Over the years I had passengers show me on their phone that they're tipping me and it never showed up on my earnings. When I asked Lyft about it, their response was "we have no records of it ". This happened multiple times over the past 5+ years.


Lyft and Uber both steal tips. I've confirmed this by repeated experiments with willing pax.

Lyft also steals cleanup fees, which can be a substantial sum.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> Lyft and Uber both steal tips. I've confirmed this by repeated experiments with willing pax.


They say "I'll tip you in the app", then you never get it. Yep, Uber and Lyft must be stealing them.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Illini said:


> They say "I'll tip you in the app", then you never get it. Yep, Uber and Lyft must be stealing them.


Read my comment above. It has nothing to do with pax say ...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> I had my mind completely blown on Uber today. Drunk college kid spent the whole ride talking about how people that don't tip are @@@@@@@@ and he was definitely going to tip me in the app. Yeah.. Right.. And he did!
> View attachment 403639


$8.29 for a 3 minute ride is excellent! Lyft got rid of Prime-Time (Surge) in the Chicago market almost 2 years ago. And we only get .64 cents per mile.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> They do. Over the years I had passengers show me on their phone that they're tipping me and it never showed up on my earnings. When I asked Lyft about it, their response was "we have no records of it ". This happened multiple times over the past 5+ years.


Lyft are total thieves.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I was getting sick of lying pax saying they would tip on the app and then did not. Automatic 3 stars if it wasn't there before 24 hours. I started to do a study on it but surprisingly about 80% actually did tip! When they say they will tip on the app, I just tell them how much drivers appreciate the tips and at the end of the night, I go through all my rides and 5 star those who do. Now we know we would have to downgrade any rides we want and 5 stars are automatic but they don't know that and it puts the pressure on that I only 5 star those that tip. If any pax is asking if you received the tip or "can you tip on the app" kind of statements/questions that you know sound like BS, it is because they think you rate right then and there. They are cheap and sink their rating at least a 3 star.


----------



## manny 62 (Jan 27, 2020)

lyft needs to be stopped.. first of all stopped showing us how much the pax is charged, they are keeping most of the surcharges,a pax paid $55 i got $15!, new game they just started
*"Poor Network Connection"*
the miles doesn't get calculated! only the time.you message driver care they act stupid waste of time and you will get nothing. we need to stop driving for them for one day the first time , then 2 days then 3 days until stopping the scam .we need to act guys, ca drivers r not smarter then us


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

manny 62 said:


> lyft needs to be stopped.. first of all stopped showing us how much the pax is charged, they are keeping most of the surcharges,a pax paid $55 i got $15!, new game they just started
> *"Poor Network Connection"*
> the miles doesn't get calculated! only the time.you message driver care they act stupid waste of time and you will get nothing. we need to stop driving for them for one day the first time , then 2 days then 3 days until stopping the scam .we need to act guys, ca drivers r not smarter then us


Lyft will keep pushing the envelope until there are either too few drivers, or enough passengers begin complaining about the low quality of Lyft drivers. Every year since 2015, Lyft has found more ways to cut our pay, while increasing fares and fees. We used to get 80% to 90% of the total fare, when bonuses were factored in. Now, I don't think we're getting 70% in most cases.


----------



## manny 62 (Jan 27, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft will keep pushing the envelope until there are either too few drivers, or enough passengers begin complaining about the low quality of Lyft drivers. Every year since 2015, Lyft has found more ways to cut our pay, while increasing fares and fees. We used to get 80% to 90% of the total fare, when bonuses were factored in. Now, I don't think we're getting 70% in most cases.


we get from lyft and uber about % 60 now


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

manny 62 said:


> we get from lyft and uber about % 60 now


Today I asked a couple of regular passengers to show me what they paid, after I ended the ride at drop-off. It made me angry, depressed, and determined to find another gig. ($16.81fare / $8.47 for me) and ($12.01 fare / $5.67 for me.) 
:i'm mad:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

manny 62 said:


> new game they just started
> *"Poor Network Connection"*
> the miles doesn't get calculated!












I have more of these screenshots than I can count. Every one they shorted the mileage on me, claiming I drove exactly what the picture shows. They never voluntarily acknowledge that they shorted me. And when I mention it to them, they do one of three things:

1. Pay me properly.
2. Tell me I'm wrong and I've already been paid, end of discussion.
3. Play time-wasting games to get me to forget about it. "Do you remember what the pax name was? Can you tell us the exact pickup and dropoff locations? Do you remember the pax's shoe size?" One time they actually asked me to confirm the pax's LAST name!


----------

